# Paul Fineron



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Looking for Paul Fineron, last known as a 2nd Mate, came from York.


----------



## shipman56 (Sep 24, 2011)

I sailed with a Paul Fineron from York when he worked for Kent Line (Irving Oil) from 1980 to '83. Paul was Ch Mate during his time there. He had gone to sea as an apprentice just after WW2 with Ropners and had some very interesting stories to tell of conditions and life onboard during that period. I'm not sure if he gave up seafaring after '83 or he went to work elsewhere.


----------

